# Englewood soon



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm taking the wife down to Englewood for a weekend at WannaB's at the end of the month. We are dragging the boat to do a little fishing in between playing on the beach and exploring some real estate in the area.

So anyone have any tips? What's going to be biting and where should we want to hit? Not looking for any hardcore back country stuff, the wife will be happy with just about anything that bites, even if we consider it bait, lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

With the regular cold fronts, fishing changes day to day. The weekly Waterline in Thursdays newspaper has most of the latest hot bite as does the Sarasota Herald Tribune Thursday On The Water fishing reports: http://www.boatingandfishing.com You'll probably have good fishing just behind the Wanna-B around Stump Pass islands or farther up Lemon Bay as gulf temp is 68.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, that magazine is pretty decent. Looking at the weather I'm not sure we will get much fishing in, the wife is not into the cold, but maybe in the afternoons.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

Here's the local monthly magazine for when it warms up ! 41 this morning getting up into mid 60's even if Englewood is a half hour west with the gulf brrreeze. http://www.waterlifemagazine.com/


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lol, yep, hopefully it will be a little warmer this weekend. I'll have to keep an eye on the forecast to see if it's even worth dragging the boat with us.

We went in May of last year and loved the area. We didn't get much of a chance to explore outside of Englewood by the water, but we are interested in looking around. While we are there we are going to check out some lots of land, and some duplexes, for a possible purchase next year. We hear port charlotte is nice too so we might go drive around there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

There are parts of Port Charlotte that are nice as well as Punta Gorda, but both have those not so desirable areas. With snowbirds & vacationers traffic is like dodging coughers & hackers in the stores.


----------

